

Ask HN: Is any one else fed up of developing apps on ios? - fedupfrommac

iOS has such bad system for app development , from last 5 hours I am trying to figure out send the freaking app to test flight , there are 10 websites where I need to fill 100s of forms and god know how many configurations . Why cant it be a single click process . Its my machine my phone and to send between them SO MUCH IS NEEDED ??? REALLY ?
======
informatimago
Unfortunately, there's very little competition in the domain of app stores,
notably for iOS devices...

------
nautical
+1 too ... but sadly there is no solution !! ...

------
blacksqr
+1 for rage.

